# Trial of drug cop charged with stealing cocaine under way



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Trial of drug cop charged with stealing cocaine under way*
By *Matthew Keough*/ [email protected]
Friday, March 24, 2006

*A* jury was impaneled and opening statements were made this week in the trial of former Malden police detective David Jordan in Boston's federal court
The federal government hopes to prove Jordan participated in a staged raid and stole 3 kilograms of cocaine in 2003.
Jordan, 45, is charged with conspiring to sell cocaine, cocaine possession, using a gun in the commission of a drug offense, witness intimidation and giving false information to Drug Enforcement Administration agents. Jordan is related to Police Commissioner Anthony Spadafora by marriage.
Chief Ken Coye said he had not been called as a witness in the trial but said that could change at any time due to "unforeseen circumstances."
"At this time I have not been called, but I wouldn't not want to comment on possible guilt or innocence," Coye said. "After the trial is over though, I'll definitely have something to say."
Jordan, a third generation Malden police officer, was the department's lead narcotics investigator on Dec. 24, 2003 when court documents say Jordan conspired alongside Anthony Bucci, 43, and Francis Muolo, 39, to steal 3 kilograms of cocaine from a scheduled drug deal.
If convicted, Jordan faces a mandatory minimum of five years' imprisonment and a maximum of 40 years' imprisonment on both the conspiracy to distribute 3 kilograms of cocaine count and the distribution of three kilograms of cocaine count. Jordan could also serve five years to life for carrying a firearm during, and in relation to, a drug trafficking crime as well as a maximum sentence of 10 years in prison on the witness tampering charge and five years in prison on each of the three false statement charges.
It is alleged that arrangements were made by an individual, Jon Minotti, for a supplier to bring 3 kilograms of cocaine to a meeting at the Malden Medical Center parking lot where Bucci was to purchase the cocaine.
When the unnamed drug supplier arrived, Jordan allegedly identified himself as a police officer and blocked the supplier's car with his own as Muolo grabbed the drugs and escaped to the other side of the woods, where Minotti was waiting in a vehicle.
Unbeknownst to Jordan and crew, the supplier was under DEA surveillance at the time due to an unrelated investigation, and the drug deal was observed by agents. When Jordan became aware of the DEA investigation, he allegedly used his police connections to gain information about the probe and even made false statements about the Christmas Eve incident, according to investigators.
Muolo has pleaded guilty to charges of conspiracy to distribute 3 kilograms of cocaine.
Jordan, along with Bucci and Muolo, was arrested on May 20, 2004. Jordan has been free pending his trial since June 22 of that year.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

How anybody can think that it is worth the risk is beyond me. I hope he didn't think that by being related to the police commissioner he could do whatever he pleased.


----------

